# Just Inherited--Value or Value Less



## cwh (Jul 1, 2007)

My mother passed away recently and we found these stored away.  Locally, I have people with interest but I really don't have an idea of what their fair value is.  I would very much appreciate any help you could provide a newbie in this area.  This may be the wrong forum for the wine flask picture but I included it anyway.  Below is a link that should take you to the pictures of the 5 jars with a description of each by number.  Thank you so very much for any help you can provide regarding "_fair market value"_ (oxymoron???) 

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/myAlbums.do?albumId=64622.2116.1183308038074.1


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Curtis, Sorry to hear about you mom. Looking at the samething down the road shortly myself.

 Couldn't view the photos because you have to sign in. Not sure how the AOL pic galleries work. Never used them.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi cwh, It looks like we need to sign in with YOUR user id and password.  You probably don't want that....  You might try uploading your photos into your message here.  -Tammy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 1, 2007)

It looks like the yahoo stuff. Once you sign up you could go to the groups, auction (now gone in the US), email and whatever else. I still have an ID for yahoo for their freecycle and used to go through auctions but they su&#ed. I'm just not intested in signing up to AOL.


----------



## cwh (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry about the link.  Try this one for the pictures.

http://pictures.aol.com/galleries/amhargus


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 2, 2007)

I can't tell you anything about the bottle, but the jars are all pretty common.  These Ball & Atlas jars will get you $2- $3 on a good day.  Probably the best one is the Port on reverse (Mason's Patent 1858 front?) at about $6, but the embossing doesn't appear to be very strong so it might be hard to get that much.  -Tammy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2007)

I only have RB8 but I can't find a PORT script in it or one with 1858 on the reverse. Maybe the newer ones do? The Good Luck are cool. RB might be low to collectors of 4 leaf clovers.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 3, 2007)

Eric, try #1767 in your Redbook.  -Tammy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, that's a silly place for it. Why couldn't it be with the other 4 under Port


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 4, 2007)

i have almost a complete set of the good lucks, i have a quart, pint, and half pint and need a 1/4 pint, and Half gallon

 anyone got one they would like to trade?


----------

